

Ask HN: why every HN android app fails at searching HN? - MrBra

I couldn&#x27;t find any HN android app which works for searching posts... Has it to do with API changes or what else? What are you using to read and search HN on your mobile devices? Thanks.
======
bdfh42
There seems to be a danger of a recursive loop as well.

~~~
MrBra
If you refer to my duplicate posts it was my fault (well, Hacker News 2's app
fault, since it was not notifying me of the posts being submitted), deleted
them.

